# 300 Yard Cast



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

These dudes are my Hero's!! LOL if you haven't see it check out his rockhopping video..


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

ok I give up ive been searching my library for an hour and cant find the song on that rock hoppin video...does anyone know it?


Thanks
Jason


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

"Fine Again", by Seether. Good song, great video. If you haven't seen it yet, watch the "Casting Funnies" video: it's hilarious!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks AK! I like those casting guys as they seem like my kinda peeps!!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

its the aussies. fun people in general.
eh mate? crocidle dundee should be a national hero...

whats a toilet?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i luv longcasting, but to me casting for accuracy is much more beneficial. what im saying is that accuracy casting is underrated while distance casting is a little overrated. what good is casting150+yards if you cross 5 people lines. i witness this guy name BJ (with a 9ft rod ) outcast most people with super distance and superior accuracy than guys (with a 12ft rod) who think they can cast. distance is great but give me accuracy anyday!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

you make a good point.. But when you consider the fact that guys who use power casting styles to fish SHOULD also have tons of space. So if you drop your bait 5 feet in the wrong spot it won't be crossing anyone..


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

if your powercasting in general... there shouldnt BE anyone on your right side (if your a righty) PERIOD.


----------

